# Carrying firearms in college



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm in college right now and will be working as a armed SPO in Boston. The problem I have is that I dont have a car. Going home after classes and heading out into boston for work afterwards might not be too feasible at times. I know you need authorization from the school management but is that also required if it's in a locked carrying case? And if I do need permission does anyone know if they're complicated to deal with or will they give me the go ahead? I'm a CJ student at Bunker Hill and I'm doing EMT training at Northeastern this summer.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Almost all (if not all) colleges do not allow students to carry firearms on campus. My suggestion would be to contact the university/college police department and ask if you can secure your weapon with them while on campus.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

ROBOCOP1982";p="62939 said:


> Almost all (if not all) colleges do not allow students to carry firearms on campus. My suggestion would be to contact the university/college police department and ask if you can secure your weapon with them while on campus.


I agree check with them first I'm sure they might have locker or something you can store it in while in class.


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

You need permission in writing from the Dean or Head of the College or University to carry on school property. If they have a police department they will, with few exceptions, allow you the use of one of their gun lockers. 

There is a chapter/section that addresses this; for the life of me I can't find it.


----------



## stinghornets43 (Jun 21, 2004)

Refer M.G.L. ch 269 sec 10 subsection "j", which reads:

" [align=justify:45366a00ba](j) Whoever, not being a law enforcement officer, and notwithstanding any license obtained by him under the provisions of chapter one hundred and forty, carries on his person a firearm as hereinafter defined, loaded or unloaded or other dangerous weapon in any building or on the grounds of any elementary or secondary school, college or university without the written authorization of the board or officer in charge of such elementary or secondary school, college or university shall be punished by a fine of not more than one thousand dollars or by imprisonment for not more than one year, or both. For the purpose of this paragraph, ""firearm'' shall mean any pistol, revolver, rifle or smoothbore arm from which a shot, bullet or pellet can be discharged by whatever means.

Any officer in charge of an elementary or secondary school, college or university or any faculty member or administrative officer of an elementary or secondary school, college or university failing to report violations of this paragraph shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and punished by a fine of not more than five hundred dollars.[/align:45366a00ba]


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Benny Hill CC being a state college with a Police Department, will not look kindly upon you carrying. Talk with them first.

I remember getting _*wicked nasty *_looks from the UMass Boston Cops when I went there once straight out of work. I was a blood striper then with an ice scraper badge. Whoa!!!! never did that again. Come to think of it, I must have looked like a serious wannabe
:lol:


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

MPD is correct on this..Also I don't think any department is going to want the responsibility of housing your firearm..Just leave it a secure place at work..or leave it home..


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

"I was a blood striper then with an ice scraper badge." Mpd....please explain... :lol: :lol: what the heck that means...lol


----------



## briand911 (Jul 29, 2004)

Robocop been down that road back in the day and I'm pretty sure mpd is refering to the red stripe down the pants and the cheesy tin badge you are assigned being a Boston special mpd correct me if im wrong !!!!


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

ROBOCOP1982";p="63005 said:


> "I was a blood striper then with an ice scraper badge." Mpd....please explain... :lol: :lol: what the heck that means...lol





> Robocop been down that road back in the day and I'm pretty sure mpd is refering to the red stripe down the pants and the cheesy tin badge you are assigned being a Boston special mpd correct me if im wrong !!!!


That's it. Except they have a different badge now that looks better and less hostility from the regulars "unless of course you do retarded things like that Longwood officer on Rt 93 ". I seriously wish I had enough for a vehicle right now so I dont have to ride the train in uniform or carry a heavy bag w. uniforms, school supplies, and equipment all the time.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

robodope";p="62993 said:


> MPD is correct on this..Also I don't think any department is going to want the responsibility of housing your firearm..Just leave it a secure place at work..or leave it home..


Agreed


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

> Robocop been down that road back in the day and I'm pretty sure mpd is refering to the red stripe down the pants and the cheesy tin badge you are assigned being a Boston special mpd correct me if im wrong !!!!


Gotcha, just didn't get the lingo. :lol:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I suppose its about status if you are a municipal or a campus cop they will probably be more than happy to store it for ya, I did many times at Massasoit.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

After a while I did'nt even bother, but I guess it would be different being a Boston SPO.


----------

